# Rules for tournament section



## Dustin Pate

We are gonna give this new forum a try to see how it works out. It should give you a place with better visibility to post your upcoming tournaments. 

Please only post your tournaments in this portion of the board. Multiple posts will be deleted. Also limit bumping your thread to once a week..it should work out that others will post on it and that should keep everything new towards the top. All other rules apply also so no bashing others, their tournaments and all the other good stuff. 

We may need to add additional rules as we go along so just roll with the flow for now.


----------



## brother hilljack

Thanks for the new section. I think it will help us out! It gets kind of confusing on the other portion of the forum. I know I am guilty of bumping daily. I will refrain!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

*Happy anniversary*

Thanks for adding this board guys.

And Happy Anniversary to the Woodie's/GON tournament forum 

It is by far, my favorite forum on the world wide web.


----------



## grizlbr

*Tournament christiancatfishhole*

http://www.christiancatfishhole.com posted 2012 tournament schedule: disclaimer** rules have changed? call for new rules?! Not my cup-o-tea did it one time. So I have no clue about "rules".


----------



## grizlbr

*Christiancatfishhole  March 8th Catfish Tournament 7p.m.*

Save me typing in dark: Info is on web site http://christiancatfishhole.com:yeah:


----------



## grizlbr

*Christiancatfishhole Tournament Results*

From Darrell: May 3rd Tournament went well lots of big fish with a 25lb winner. Over $300 in winnings. 
Next tournament May 17th.


----------

